# Antiphonal readings



## Gibb (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried to find something on the Internet on this subject but found nothing truly relevant. Does anyone have a list of Scriptures that were originally antiphonal, not Scriptures that were later made antiphonal?

I can only think of one, and at this point, I can only think of Deuteronomy 27 & 28. I believe there is yet at least one more Scripture and maybe more than one in the Psalms.

Thank you for any help you can give!

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Oh! And the first verses of isaiah may be antiphonal.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 18, 2010)

Psalm 136 would seem to be a good candidate. 

Also, I have a paper in which I made the argument that Psalm 104 may well have been designed to be antiphonal, in that it alternates in addressing God in the second and third person.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 18, 2010)

Psalm 118


----------



## Gibb (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you both so much for your answers! One that I had been looking for was 136. Thank you for recommending the other two.

Do you know if they were antiphonal historically, or are you going by form? All look like they were.


----------

